# Help!! My male betta is swelling on both sides of his body



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi there. Just a quick couple of notes before I start: I have been treating my poor betta as I would with constipation issues because I originally thought that was the problem. I did three days of epsom salt baths, fasted him for three days in the same time frame, and fed him a portion of a pea today (of which he did not enjoy but was hungry enough to eat part of it).

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? - 1 gallon (planning on upgrading him to 2 once he is better)
Does it have a filter? - Yes
Does it have a heater? - Yes
What temperature is your tank? - 83 degrees F
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? - No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? - No tank mates

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? - Aqueon for pellets, Nutrafin for blood worms (which are fed 1 once a week)
Do you feed flakes or pellets? - pellets
Freeze-dried? - blood worms once a week after a water change (my reward for him putting up with me)
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? - Once a day, 7 pellets (I know it is too much, will be decreasing to 4 pellets once I begin feeding him again)

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? - once a week
What percentage of water did you change? - about 50% (gravel vacuum gets out all the gunk by that level)
What is the source of your water? - groundwater
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? - vacuum the substrate
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? - Top Fin Water Conditioner and Top Fin Readistart Nitrifying Bacteria Starter (was dealing with new tank syndrome - lots of brown algae). Have two days worth of BettaFix in the tank (going for 7 in hopes it will help)

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

- Water parameters have not been tested. I use water conditioner after every water change. There is no water softener in the water.

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? - 2 weeks ago I noticed his sides were swollen, didn't think much of it until he stopped sleeping in the treasure chest he has and was hiding in the top corner of the tank where the filter is.
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? - his sides have swelled behind his digestive tract (around the start of his anal fins). Can see the swelling from the top as well as the sides. The swelling is much more prominent on one side than the other, as you probably notice in the photo taken of him from above.
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? - has been floating at the top, not bottom dwelling at all (though that has SLIGHTLY improved over the past few days)
Is your Betta still eating? - he was eating as of three days ago, did eat less than a quarter of a pea today (planning on feeding him a couple pellets tomorrow, as I have been fasting him)
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? - First with epsom salt baths and fasting for three days. Started treating with BettaFix yesterday at the suggestion of a pet store employee (2 days worth in the tank). Swelling has remained the same since starting treatments but he has been swimming around the bottom for small intervals at a time now and interacting with me when I am around
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? - not at all. Has been super happy since I got him in October 2019
How long have you owned your Betta? - about 8 months
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? - no

Please, any help you could provide would mean so much. This little guy was able to help me through some personal stuff so I would like to keep him happy and healthy <3 P.S. He is a little camera shy - tried to get the best photos I could.


----------



## kaixingin (Apr 1, 2020)

D: At worst, it could be early dropsy, at best its very bad constipation. I hope I'm wrong but I would get him in a bigger tank than even a 2 gallon once hes better. You do everything right but in such a small amount of water, weekly 50% changes aren't enough :/ Id go minimum 3.5g max 10g. Hopefully some others will reach out with some advice but Id start looking into dropsy and see if anything else fits the symptoms. Good luck !


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

It’s sounds like you’ve done your research and acted accordingly well done. Three days of Epsom salt baths and no food should have helped if it’s constipation. If it’s his Organs swelling inside there isn’t anything you can do. One more thing you could try for constipation is soaking his pellets in the Epsom salt before you feed him. * I haven’t ever had to try that, that is advice I’ve read elsewhere * I’m sorry you’re going through this, we’ve all been through this with our fish, you win some you lose some. You should really get some water test strips though. Even cycled tanks can swing out of balance and if you aren’t testing the water then you won’t know. A little tip I herd recently... cut the test strips down the middle, boom, two test strips from one! Saves a little money, strips last longer, you can test your water once a week. Before water changes. Sending you good vibes! Fingers crossed your boy recovers!


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

X skully X said:


> It’s sounds like you’ve done your research and acted accordingly well done. Three days of Epsom salt baths and no food should have helped if it’s constipation. If it’s his Organs swelling inside there isn’t anything you can do. One more thing you could try for constipation is soaking his pellets in the Epsom salt before you feed him. * I haven’t ever had to try that, that is advice I’ve read elsewhere * I’m sorry you’re going through this, we’ve all been through this with our fish, you win some you lose some. You should really get some water test strips though. Even cycled tanks can swing out of balance and if you aren’t testing the water then you won’t know. A little tip I herd recently... cut the test strips down the middle, boom, two test strips from one! Saves a little money, strips last longer, you can test your water once a week. Before water changes. Sending you good vibes! Fingers crossed your boy recovers!


Thank you very much for your quick response. I also was looking up things last night and it seems to also look similar to an abcess. I am going to try soaking his food in water first before feeding him and hope that the Bettafix helps if it is an abcess. Crossing my fingers it's not anything serious though. I'm just finding the constipation treatments aren't doing anything for him. I will also get water testing strips today to see if it has something to do with the water.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

kaixingin said:


> D: At worst, it could be early dropsy, at best its very bad constipation. I hope I'm wrong but I would get him in a bigger tank than even a 2 gallon once hes better. You do everything right but in such a small amount of water, weekly 50% changes aren't enough :/ Id go minimum 3.5g max 10g. Hopefully some others will reach out with some advice but Id start looking into dropsy and see if anything else fits the symptoms. Good luck !


Right now dropsy seems to be unlikely, but I was looking at more forums last night and wonder if it's the start of an abcess. Praying it isn't though. I'm hoping the BettaFix does something...I'm pretty sure it isn't constipation because the swelling has not reduced at all and the swelling doesn't seem to be in the right spot for constipation?


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

First, it's not dropsy- his scales would be sticking out like a pinecone if it was, and the swelling would include his entire body. That's because dropsy is a symptom of kidney failure, where all the waste liquid in his body builds up in his blood & tissues because it can't be eliminated.

Because the lump is asymmetrical, larger on one side than the other, I don't think it's likely to be constipation. Usually a too-full belly swells up evenly, and grows more towards the bottom than pushing out to the sides. I would also have expected it to show _some_ improvement after three days of fasting and Epsom salts.


In my opinion, the most likely cause is either an abscess, or a tumor.

An abscess is a pocket of infection under the skin. They can sometimes go away on their own as the betta's immune system fights the infection, but at this size it's unlikely. If it is an abscess it will need to burst and release the infection (an abscess is just a swollen "pocket" of infected pus and tissue), which will look really gross and gory, and leave an empty "pocket" in his body. Then the wound needs to be kept clean- antibiotics are recommended along with daily water changes- and should hopefully heal without complications.

A tumor won't go away. We don't have any medicines available to us as amateur fishkeepers, and no vet is going to attempt surgery on a betta because of their small size. It may rupture, but unlike an abscess a burst tumor will still be "solid" inside. Bettas with tumors can sometimes live quite a long time without seeming to be affected by it, depending on location and size.

What I would do is, basically, nothing. Focus on keeping his water clean, giving him good food, and keeping his stress levels down. My gut feeling based on the appearance is that he has a tumor, so I would focus on end-of-life care.

If you feel strongly that you want to try a treatment, you can start him on an antibiotic. If it's an abscess, the medicine may help shrink it, and will be helpful if it bursts open to release the infection. If it's a tumor however the medicine will not do anything.


More general advice/thoughts:

I am not a fan of Bettafix/Melafix, they are "herbal supplements" rather than true medicines so I don't believe they help more than just clean water would. They also contain Tea Tree Oil, which is controversial for use in bettas. If your betta isn't showing any bad reaction to it then you can continue to use it if you want, I just don't think it will help much.

A 1g tank needs more water changes than once a week. Because it's a very small amount of water, Ammonia and other waste products will build up to a high level much faster than in a larger tank. You should change the water 50% twice a week, and I'd do a larger change close to 100% once or twice a month as well, personally.

You do have a filter, which is great, but because a 1g is so small your cycle is probably not stable. I prefer 2.5g as a minimum, because that is the smallest I have been able to keep cycled reliably.

Also as a general note- you don't need to keep adding bacterial supplements once the tank is set up. A single dose is usually sufficient, because the Beneficial Bacteria in the bottle will multiply & colonize your tank/filter on their own after that. Dosing with every water change doesn't do much except cost you money. 

The brown algae you saw was "diatoms" and they are harmless, and go away on their own. They are not directly related to the Nitrogen Cycle, it's just a coincidence that they tend to show up around the same time as tanks cycle. "New Tank Syndrome" is a misleading name for the Nitrogen Cycle, it is not an actual condition on its own and, personally, I prefer not to use the term because it often confuses new fishkeepers.

For more information about the Nitrogen Cycle, we have some excellent stickies I suggest you read- CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial 


Seven pellets a day may not be too much, but it's better to feed two smaller meals rather than a single large one, especially if you suspect your betta is becoming constipated. Aqueon is not the worst brand because they do have a few seafood ingredients listed, but they're not great because they also contain a lot of plant ingredients, which bettas have a hard time digesting. If you are able, I always suggest upgrading to a better brand where fish/seafood makes up the majority of the ingredients- Omega One, New Life Spectrum, Northfin, and Bug Bites are all good brands, and shouldn't be hard to find... Not sure they're all available in Canada, however.

You can also soak his food in a bit of tank water before feeding, especially the freeze-dried bloodworms, to make them easier on his stomach. Dry foods can sometimes swell up larger with liquid inside the stomach, and while most bettas handle it fine, others have problems like constipation because of it.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> First, it's not dropsy- his scales would be sticking out like a pinecone if it was, and the swelling would include his entire body. That's because dropsy is a symptom of kidney failure, where all the waste liquid in his body builds up in his blood & tissues because it can't be eliminated.
> 
> Because the lump is asymmetrical, larger on one side than the other, I don't think it's likely to be constipation. Usually a too-full belly swells up evenly, and grows more towards the bottom than pushing out to the sides. I would also have expected it to show _some_ improvement after three days of fasting and Epsom salts.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your informative post. I have listened to your advice and have ceased treatment with BettaFix, as well as got a 3.5 gallon tank for him to be comfortable in. I also got Bug Bites and will start feeding him those tomorrow. I am hoping it is neither a tumour or an abscess, but I am going to treat him like he doesn't have anything for the time being and see if it worsens. If I notice the lump appears to be swelling and have a whitish-appearance I will start giving him an antibiotic. Again, thank you for everything


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

You're welcome, and I am crossing my fingers that he manages to get better! You are making great choices in regards to his care and I am sure he appreciates all that you're doing for him.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> You're welcome, and I am crossing my fingers that he manages to get better! You are making great choices in regards to his care and I am sure he appreciates all that you're doing for him.


Hi Rana. One quick question. I have a small mirror for my betta to flare at and I noticed something slightly alarming. While he did flare, he didn't fully extend his gills like he used to - they were way more condensed to his body. I am also noticing a whitish tinge on the edge of his one gill. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I would assume that he isn't flaring as fully right now simply because he isn't feeling very well. Is he otherwise acting normal, or does he seem to be having a hard time breathing, going to the surface more frequently or staying down at the bottom, etc?

Does the whitish area look as if it is a part of his gill, or like it is a fuzzy or raised surface? And where is it exactly- on the gill cover/his cheek, the "beard" membrane, or inside the gill itself?

If you see any sort of change inside the actual gill, or if his breathing is labored, that would worry me. But the beard is actually not directly a part of their respiratory system, so a color change to it- or the cheek cover- is less alarming. If his behavior and breathing are normal, it could be some minor damage that is healing (new tissue often looks clear or pale), a bit of slime coat that's built up, or some other harmless explanation.

Raised fuzz would be a sign of an infection, however, so if you think the white area is fuzzy I encourage you to try getting a picture and describe exactly what you're seeing, including his behavior.

A common source of gill irritation is dirty water, so if you haven't changed any water since you noticed this, I'd give him a 50% water change just in case.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> I would assume that he isn't flaring as fully right now simply because he isn't feeling very well. Is he otherwise acting normal, or does he seem to be having a hard time breathing, going to the surface more frequently or staying down at the bottom, etc?
> 
> Does the whitish area look as if it is a part of his gill, or like it is a fuzzy or raised surface? And where is it exactly- on the gill cover/his cheek, the "beard" membrane, or inside the gill itself?
> 
> ...


He is remaining at the top for the most part, but can swim to the bottom if he wants to (which is not often). His breathing seems fine though. He just hovers about 3/4 of an inch below the surface and rests most of the time. The white area is on the gill cover (cheek) and is not fuzzy, so I am assuming it is probably just some minor damage etc.. His beard seems fine to me.  

The top-dwelling has been new as of two weeks when the bump appeared so I am not sure if the bump is pressing on his swim bladder, or if he is doing it purposely. He used to sleep inside of a treasure chest I got him a few months ago but now he sleeps wedged in a corner where the filter is.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

That all sounds pretty normal to me, but of course keep an eye on him just in case. 

Many bettas like being up near the top of the tank, if he doesn't seem to be floating upwards against his will then it's probably not a swim bladder problem but just him deciding to hang out in a new spot. Being near the surface means he has less of a distance to swim if he wants air or when it's feeding time, so because of the lump he has, it may be that he's changed his habits because otherwise he'd be tired swimming up and down all the time.

If you don't already have one, I really suggest getting a plant that has broad leaves which go all the way to the surface of the water. Floating "logs" and suction-cup "leaf hammocks" are also loved by many bettas as sleeping spots (If you have plastic craft mesh and fishing line or thread, you can easily make your own floating "log" or tunnel). The idea is to make sure he has a comfy resting spot up near the top of the water to support him if he starts getting tired.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> That all sounds pretty normal to me, but of course keep an eye on him just in case.
> 
> Many bettas like being up near the top of the tank, if he doesn't seem to be floating upwards against his will then it's probably not a swim bladder problem but just him deciding to hang out in a new spot. Being near the surface means he has less of a distance to swim if he wants air or when it's feeding time, so because of the lump he has, it may be that he's changed his habits because otherwise he'd be tired swimming up and down all the time.
> 
> If you don't already have one, I really suggest getting a plant that has broad leaves which go all the way to the surface of the water. Floating "logs" and suction-cup "leaf hammocks" are also loved by many bettas as sleeping spots (If you have plastic craft mesh and fishing line or thread, you can easily make your own floating "log" or tunnel). The idea is to make sure he has a comfy resting spot up near the top of the water to support him if he starts getting tired.


Sounds good 

That would make sense! He does seem to get to the bottom without tons of effort but doesn't like being there long. With the new tank, I figured I should really get him something where he can still rest near the surface so I did get him a betta "leaf hammock" today. I am also looking for a plant with broader leaves. Might have to order online though.

Thank you for your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> That all sounds pretty normal to me, but of course keep an eye on him just in case.
> 
> Many bettas like being up near the top of the tank, if he doesn't seem to be floating upwards against his will then it's probably not a swim bladder problem but just him deciding to hang out in a new spot. Being near the surface means he has less of a distance to swim if he wants air or when it's feeding time, so because of the lump he has, it may be that he's changed his habits because otherwise he'd be tired swimming up and down all the time.
> 
> If you don't already have one, I really suggest getting a plant that has broad leaves which go all the way to the surface of the water. Floating "logs" and suction-cup "leaf hammocks" are also loved by many bettas as sleeping spots (If you have plastic craft mesh and fishing line or thread, you can easily make your own floating "log" or tunnel). The idea is to make sure he has a comfy resting spot up near the top of the water to support him if he starts getting tired.


I am at a complete loss. Today, he has pooped twice a whitish long strand of feces - once earlier this morning and once now. I read online that can be a sign of either internal parasites or some type of infection...that it isn't normal for a betta's poop to be like this. I did change his food today to the Bug Bites formula though. Could it have something to do with that?? I was able to get a photo (see below)

Thank you for all of your help, Rana. It's really helped me understand a lot of his behaviour and what I should be doing to care for him


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

White poop is often a sign of parasites, and in some cases parasites can cause excessive swelling... But because you are only noticing this color after you've changed his food, and because the swelling he has is asymmetrical, I personally am not inclined to call it definitely an infection just yet. It might just be the result of an upset stomach while he switches to a new food.

If he still seems active and is eating well, I would simply keep a close watch on him for the next day or two. See if he continues to poo white or clear-ish, especially if it stays stringy instead of breaking off normally. If he does keep having weird poop, and/or has a sudden change to become lethargic or pale, that would definitely indicate something more _is_ going on.

Internal parasites can be stubborn to clear out, but tend to be easier to manage than an internal bacterial infection, and usually stay more localized while a bacteria affects the whole body. To treat if you do feel it's parasites, you can use 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of Epsom salt in his tank to help his digestive track move to clear the infection, as well as adding a medicine like Prazipro, or if you can't get that, Paraguard or General Cure. Off the top of my head Prazipro is the only medicine I know that is focused on _internal_ parasites, most are intended for external infestations, but any anti-parasite medicine will at least help.

A bacterial infection would most likely make him lethargic and seem unhealthy in other ways, so I'll hold off giving antibiotic advice until there are more signs a bacteria is the problem.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> White poop is often a sign of parasites, and in some cases parasites can cause excessive swelling... But because you are only noticing this color after you've changed his food, and because the swelling he has is asymmetrical, I personally am not inclined to call it definitely an infection just yet. It might just be the result of an upset stomach while he switches to a new food.
> 
> If he still seems active and is eating well, I would simply keep a close watch on him for the next day or two. See if he continues to poo white or clear-ish, especially if it stays stringy instead of breaking off normally. If he does keep having weird poop, and/or has a sudden change to become lethargic or pale, that would definitely indicate something more _is_ going on.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. He is still active/seeming happy right now so I will keep an eye on him for the next few days and respond back either way. Hopefully it has nothing to do with parasites. Thank you!


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Photos as of May 11, 2020. See post below photos for details.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> White poop is often a sign of parasites, and in some cases parasites can cause excessive swelling... But because you are only noticing this color after you've changed his food, and because the swelling he has is asymmetrical, I personally am not inclined to call it definitely an infection just yet. It might just be the result of an upset stomach while he switches to a new food.
> 
> If he still seems active and is eating well, I would simply keep a close watch on him for the next day or two. See if he continues to poo white or clear-ish, especially if it stays stringy instead of breaking off normally. If he does keep having weird poop, and/or has a sudden change to become lethargic or pale, that would definitely indicate something more _is_ going on.
> 
> ...


Hey Rana, just looking for some help: the swelling has greatly worsened over the past three weeks. He continues to hover at the top of his tank unless he is eating food. I noticed after a few weeks of healthy defecation he had a discoloured one a couple days ago. When I woke up this morning, I noticed him float on his side twice. I’ve read these are possible signs of early dropsy. Just looking for some advice. He seems happy (fins still spread out and billowing, eats readily and enthusiastically), but I am noticing he is having extra trouble with how much the swelling has increased.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry he still isn't feeling well! 

Have you done any treatments on him since your last update? Including Epsom, IAL, and things that aren't "really" medicine.


It's not dropsy since his scales are laying flat and the swelling is only in one area; I'll attach a picture of a betta with dropsy so you can be sure what is meant by "swollen and pinecone'd". However, dropsy is actually a symptom of kidney failure rather than an illness itself, so he may develop it as the root cause of his sickness progresses.


Floating on his side means his swim bladder isn't working properly. This could be a side effect of the swelling- the swim bladder organ starts just behind the stomach area, and runs along a betta's spine. So a swollen stomach can mean the swim bladder has pressure on it, making it so the betta can't regulate his floating.

Floating could also be a sign of an infection directly affecting the swim bladder, but in your betta's case I don't think that is as likely. A bacterial infection would be putting stress on him in other ways and I'd expect him to be lethargic, pale, uninterested in eating, clamped- generally "acting sick".

Since his poo has mostly been normal, at this point I don't think it's likely to be parasites causing his belly to swell. I would also expect him to be in worse condition, because having a large enough number of parasites to cause that amount of swelling would also mean they are stealing a _lot_ of the food he's eating. The first weird poo could easily have been from changing his food, and now it's looking odd because his condition is deteriorating further.


However, if you wanted to try a medicine just in case I'd go with General Cure because it actually has both a parasite medicine and an antibiotic in it as well. Normally I prefer single-ingredient medicines, but this would cover both possible causes with the same dose so it's easier for you. That said- medicines can be stressful on fish making him seem worse, and I am not confident that it will actually help in this case. So it is up to you to decide if you want to give it a shot.


Unfortunately I am still sticking with my first diagnosis: most likely an internal tumor, or possibly (but IMO less likely at this point) an abscess.

Because it's getting pretty big you may want to start thinking about whether to put him to sleep at some point. Some people prefer to let nature take its course, others prefer to end things quickly. Neither option is wrong.

Personally, I put my bettas down when they are physically unable to swim easily- or have no interest in swimming- when they stop eating, and when they don't seem "happy" any more. The critical factor is usually food, since that indicates high levels of stress and/or pain, and with no food going in the betta will just get weaker. Other times my bettas seem content until their last day and I let them go naturally.

My last boy had a tumor in his side and he lived with it for about six months before the end, so this decision doesn't need to be rushed into. It's just a good idea to start asking yourself what quality of life your betta is able to have once you are relatively sure you are dealing with a terminal condition.


RE: Dropsy. See how spiky all the scales look, they stick out all over the body and the swelling is extensive instead of just in one spot. In comparison your betta's scales are slightly "rough" only where they stretch over the largest part of his swollen stomach.







(source of pic)


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> Sorry he still isn't feeling well!
> 
> Have you done any treatments on him since your last update? Including Epsom, IAL, and things that aren't "really" medicine.
> 
> ...


Hi Rana. Thank you for responding so quickly. I have not been treating him with anything since we last spoke. I have been just focusing on keeping him comfortable. At this point I do not feel good about trying any other treatments as I do suspect it is definitely a tumour. My guess is it has started to press on his swim bladder, just from how big it is. Right now I'm just trying to make the difficult decision of whether to put him down myself sometime within the next little bit or see if nature takes its course before that.

I am sorry to hear about your betta. That must have been hard. 

He's my first pet, so I do feel pretty attached to him, but I do not want to keep him alive if he is beginning to suffer.

I've been looking at his behaviour today and he is definitely floating on his side a lot and tipping his face up to the top of the water (he can no longer remain in normal position). But he is eating and only has slight discoloration around his face (which I've always linked to his stress).


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I completely understand about not wanting to stress him out with medicines. One thing you could do that is very mild, and may help him keep his balance, is use a little Epsom in his tank. I'm not entirely sure of the mechanics behind it but it often helps bettas with swim bladder problems stay steadier in the water. I'd suggest 1/2 teaspoon per gallon to start if you decide to try it, but if you need to you can go as high as a whole Tablespoon per gallon, since he's most likely terminal and there's no real risk of long-term effects.


It's perfectly normal to feel upset and unsure about what to do. Even though they are "just" fish, we all know how personable and dear to our hearts bettas are! It's never an easy call to make, but I do believe that an owner who has their pet's best interests at heart can't make a wrong decision in these situations no matter what they choose.

If you want to let him go naturally, one thing that may make him more comfortable now that he's starting to have trouble swimming is to lower the water level, as long as there's enough to keep the heater underwater. You can also turn off the filter if you think the flow is bothering him, just do an extra (small) water change weekly to compensate. He may also appreciate the light over his tank turned off or dimmed down.

If you do decide to euthanize him, there are several humane methods which are recommended on this forum, and when you are ready we can walk you though the process to make sure it's as easy on the both of you as possible.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> I completely understand about not wanting to stress him out with medicines. One thing you could do that is very mild, and may help him keep his balance, is use a little Epsom in his tank. I'm not entirely sure of the mechanics behind it but it often helps bettas with swim bladder problems stay steadier in the water. I'd suggest 1/2 teaspoon per gallon to start if you decide to try it, but if you need to you can go as high as a whole Tablespoon per gallon, since he's most likely terminal and there's no real risk of long-term effects.
> 
> 
> It's perfectly normal to feel upset and unsure about what to do. Even though they are "just" fish, we all know how personable and dear to our hearts bettas are! It's never an easy call to make, but I do believe that an owner who has their pet's best interests at heart can't make a wrong decision in these situations no matter what they choose.
> ...


If I used epsom salt, would it delay the inevitable or make him more comfortable? I have a betta leaf for him that he rests on near the top of the water, so I am not sure I need to lower the water yet (he doesn't go to the bottom very much anymore), but I will definitely keep that as an option if I feel he is resting at the bottom a lot. 

I think I will euthanize him if I feel his condition is worsening over the next couple days or so (or later on if he continues to remain the same). If he does go naturally, I am alright with that too. It just depends if I see his condition worsening before he does go naturally, if that makes any sense. 

I heard clove oil is a good choice so they can be asleep when they go? It is not something I am super eager to do, but I really do not want him to suffer any more than he already has been with all that extra weight and pressure.

Thank you very much for all of your help. Your insight has been really beneficial through all of this.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

My feeling on the Epsom at this point is that it's a comfort measure, not a treatment. He may perk up just because it's helping him keep his balance, or he may not even seem to notice. But I don't think it will cause enough of a change to really prolong his life. (It may not even help at all; I'm not certain why or how it affects the swim bladder, just that it does help in some cases- his situation may not be one of them)


Clove oil is one of the most-recommended methods, yes. It is actually used by vets and scientists as an anesthetic, so a fish exposed to it slips unconscious and doesn't feel any distress from it when the lethal overdose is added.

I'll put some of my thoughts on different methods under a "spoiler" so you can choose to avoid if you're not ready yet.



Spoiler: Euthanasia methods



For Clove Oil I just eyeball the amounts I use so I don't have specific measurements to give you, but basically you shake up some of the oil really well with a bottle of tank water- it'll turn cloudy white when it's mixed enough- and add a little bit at a time to your betta's water. At some point he'll stop responding because he's unconscious, and then you add the rest of the bottle to make sure he's gotten an overdose. You want to make sure you don't see any gill movements for ten minutes, otherwise he may only be deeply unconscious and not dead yet. Also: do this in a separate container instead of the tank, preferably something disposable, since the clove oil will leave a residue.

I like to also use a secondary method to be sure my fish are gone. The method I use is rapid temperature shocking, where essentially you prepare a cup of tank water by putting it into the freezer until it's so cold it's starting to ice over but doesn't have large crystals yet, then you drop the betta into the water. Because bettas are small, the cold will penetrate their bodies and kill them almost instantaneously. You can use this method by itself if you need to, but I prefer to make sure my fish are unconscious via Clove Oil first. (This is very different from putting them into the freezer at their regular temperature and letting them freeze, which is a slow and painful process)

It doesn't sound like you're keen to try this anyway but I'll still say I don't really recommend using a "physical" method, like decapitation or blunt-force, unless there is no other option available. Done correctly they _are_ immediate, painless, and humane, but I just don't think most home fishkeepers are able to carry the procedure out quickly enough to qualify for that label.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> My feeling on the Epsom at this point is that it's a comfort measure, not a treatment. He may perk up just because it's helping him keep his balance, or he may not even seem to notice. But I don't think it will cause enough of a change to really prolong his life. (It may not even help at all; I'm not certain why or how it affects the swim bladder, just that it does help in some cases- his situation may not be one of them)
> 
> 
> Clove oil is one of the most-recommended methods, yes. It is actually used by vets and scientists as an anesthetic, so a fish exposed to it slips unconscious and doesn't feel any distress from it when the lethal overdose is added.
> ...


I will add some epsom salt just to see if it helps, then. I am assuming the salt may help because salt water causes more buoyancy (not positive though).

Thank you for your help. I really appreciate everything. I will make sure he's comfortable for now until I figure out whether he has deteriorated enough to constitute euthanizing him. My hope is that he passes peacefully on his own.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> My feeling on the Epsom at this point is that it's a comfort measure, not a treatment. He may perk up just because it's helping him keep his balance, or he may not even seem to notice. But I don't think it will cause enough of a change to really prolong his life. (It may not even help at all; I'm not certain why or how it affects the swim bladder, just that it does help in some cases- his situation may not be one of them)
> 
> 
> Clove oil is one of the most-recommended methods, yes. It is actually used by vets and scientists as an anesthetic, so a fish exposed to it slips unconscious and doesn't feel any distress from it when the lethal overdose is added.
> ...


Hi Rana. Thank you for everything. I euthanized him today - he was progressively worsening. Got to the point he wasn't interested in his blood worm or much food. I'm pretty sad but I know I made the right decision in the end. Again, thank you for all of your help.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds like you were really doing your best for him, and that he had a good life with you up til the end. It's never easy to make such a decision but I'm sure it's a relief to know he is no longer in any discomfort.


----------



## MeMe0715 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rana said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds like you were really doing your best for him, and that he had a good life with you up til the end. It's never easy to make such a decision but I'm sure it's a relief to know he is no longer in any discomfort.


Yes, it was very hard but looking back on it today I stand by my decision. He looked like he was feeling pretty sick. Thank you again for everything


----------

